# Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

This showed up on my local craigslist a couple days after my birthday. After three emails, I had almost given up. The call finally came though, and I met the seller and bought the bike. Yes, it was cheap. My first custom bike. Nice way to start 2012.

I think it's a 1993. XT 7-speed with Rapidfire Plus. Marzocchi XC-500, Campy Atek rims, American Classic post, Control Tech stem, Ritchey bar, never-heard-of-before Craig bar-ends.

It needs some Syncros bits, definitely. Paint is cool, though with the borders right on the joints it makes it a little difficult to appreciate the fillet brazed goodness.

Bike is in as-bought condition. Dusty and dirty, old empty water bottles, non-working Vetta computer, and a patch kit and tube still in the Mountainsmith seat bag. All I did was air up the tires.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice looking bike!! I like the multi-color paint.

But those water bottles aren't too old - they have screw off tops instead of flip tops.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What a neat paint job. Are you gonna be able to get that bottle out?  Congratulations, Muff.

p.s. Bushpig learned the hard way that patch kits need to be constantly checked to see if the glue has hardened.  mwah haaa haa. Sorry!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, I guess the bottles aren't as old as the bike. 

And that is a tight fit on the one bottle. It will all be coming off soon for a good cleaning.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

nice catch


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great pick up.

Strip it down, rebuild and Syncros that thing out!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's super super cool. I think it'd look awesome with a Syncros (or even Brodie) fork in ....yellow 

Great score!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Awesome bike. I love those.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow, that's sharp! Wish stuff that nice would pop up on my local CL....


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Want.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, the local craigslist has been good to me, both for buying and selling.

Here's some more shots. You won't see this again until it's spotless and sporting some Syncros stuff.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Good catch. Did RM build these inhouse bitd?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yep


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Awsome score dj...that bike flat out rocks...I'd ride the [email protected]*k out of it as is, but I can also see the potential to turn it into an impressive headturner with the "right" parts.



Steve


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Unnnnnbelieeevable ! Am super jealous of this find. Only thing saving me from insanity is that it is too small for me. 

Glad it found a good home! Keep us posted on the rebuild pics.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

That's an unusual design for an Ultimate Ultralight frame, with the skinny seat tube without the usual bulge butting at the base, combined with a very fat down tube. There was a plain Ultralight seat tube available though, I've just never seen one before. And the fattest down tube was a 34.9, which is also rarely seen, for obvious reasons.

I guess it may well be a 1993 frame as you say, but the fork and aheadset will be later.


----------



## stratege-0815 (Jan 16, 2006)

What a great catch an a very nice paint job!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

great bike. hope to see at least a syncros fork on it very soon (followed by seat post, stem and revolution cranks).....

best

moritz


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it looks older. Looks like it wasn't built around susp. forks. even the painting. looks older and better than 93.:thumbsup:


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the fat tire love everyone. I'd love to find out definitively what year it is. I'll double check the serial number and post it up. 

And I would REALLY love to see a Syncros fork on it. Or just see one. A Syncros fork. In person. Some soft music playing...

...uh, woops. Lost it for a moment. Sorry about that.


----------



## pixelrausch (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice! with syncros fork 1+.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pirate all the white Sycncros stuff from the guy in the WIW thread. Peeeerrrrfect.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

talkin' 'bout Syncros stuff....have added the last bit (stem) to my 1990 Blizzard today.










sure your thunderbolt will soon be looking even more amazing than it already does. love the color way.

best

moritz


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

That's a sharp-looking Blizzard. I've got Revo cranks, a stem, and a post. A fork is on the list.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mauricer said:


> talkin' 'bout Syncros stuff....have added the last bit (stem) to my 1990 Blizzard today.
> 
> sure your thunderbolt will soon be looking even more amazing than it already does. love the color way.
> 
> ...


That thing is tits!


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

That Thunderbolt is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!! Very envious. Congrats!!! And thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:

That Blizzard build ain't that shabby either, eh!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I hate being the bearer of bad news, especially when that news is about me.

This bike was stolen off my back porch. My gates are always locked, and my porch is enclosed, but somehow it was taken.

Please keep watch for it. Serial number is TT 103


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about that, DJ! Which CL are you at, if you care to reveal it, and can you close up with a full bike shot for us lazy ones?

Bike thieves sucks ass.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm in Tucson. And page one is just a click away...

but here's the side shot again, you sloth you.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Seriously! I just went through your CL. Lots of stolen bikes.  Even a Gilmour. Do you guys have a flea market? That's where tons of ours get resold.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

That sucks balls!

I loved that one...hope you get it back.

I'll be all over CL for you.


Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Noooooo!  That was a rad bike too. 

Any VRC member (should) recognize it as yours if it pops up for sale. Eyes peeled.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, I'm pretty bummed. But I feel a little better knowing the VRC crew will be watching for it. 

Much thanks!


----------



## RockiMtn (Jun 12, 2008)

:eekster: omg, sorry to hear that. i'd be furious if it was mine! :madmax: :madman:


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I'll keep my eyes peeled on the streets while i am roaming around town here and will post this link to my FB cyclist friends too. Sorry about the loss.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Man, that sucks. Eyes ... Are ... Peeled!


----------

